# Poster bzw. Thumbnail für MP4-Video setzen



## Sempervivum (12. November 2021)

Hallo,
meine Frage bezieht sich mehr auf Videoverwaltung, aber ich versuche es trotzdem mal:
Ich möchte das Poster- bzw. Thumbnail-Bild einer ganzen Reihe von Videos ändern und zwar einen bestimmten Frame dafür verwenden. Mit ffmpeg möglich aber alles andere als benutzerfreundlich wenn man nach dem visuellen Eindruck einen bestimmten Frame auswählen will.
1. Versuch: metax. Das hat einen Framegrabber aber dieser benutzt Quicktime, was veraltet ist und nicht alle Videos lesen kann.
2. Versuch: mp3tag. Funktioniert, aber vom Handling her umständlich, weil ich zunächst einen Frame als Bild speichern muss.
3. Versuch: Davinci Resolve, mein bevorzugtes Programm für Videobearbeitung. Handling perfekt, ich kann durch Rechtsklick - "Set Poster Frame" den aktuellen Frame als Poster setzen. Der Nachteil: Speichern erfordert Export und Neukodieren.
Kennt da noch jemand etwas, was ähnlich benutzerfreundlich wie Davinci ist?

Beste Grüße - Ulrich


----------



## Zvoni (12. November 2021)

Alles was ich hierfür gesehen habe, verweist auf ffmpeg.
Ich persönlich benutze EasyTAG, ist aber dasselbe wie bei deinem Punkt 2: Muss vorher ein jpg, png, wasauchimmer haben
Videobearbeitung verwende ich KDEnlive, hab da aber auch keine Option gefunden (zugegeben: Habe ich noch nie gebraucht)


----------



## Sempervivum (12. November 2021)

Ich habe jetzt die Sache selbst in die Hand genommen und ein kleines Python-Skript geschrieben, das mit ffmpeg das Thumbnail erzeugt und der Videodatei zuweist. Nicht ganz so benutzerfreundlich wie bei Davinci, ich muss die Zeit in ein Eingabefeld eintragen, aber ich werde das ja nicht alle Tage machen.


----------



## Technipion (13. November 2021)

Sempervivum hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe jetzt die Sache selbst in die Hand genommen und ein kleines Python-Skript geschrieben, das mit ffmpeg das Thumbnail erzeugt und der Videodatei zuweist.


Klingt ehrlichgesagt am vernünftigsten. Das was du willst, ist ja im Prinzip eine Manipulation der Metadaten des Videos. Ich vermute die meisten Videoeditoren haben das nicht standardmäßig eingebaut, weil die Erstellung eines Cover Art eben speziell mit dem Codec zu tun hat, und keine allgemeine Videoschnitt-Aufgabe ist.



Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> (zugegeben: Habe ich noch nie gebraucht)


Eben. In der Regel ist einem das ja egal. Was eine Videodatei beinhaltet, ergibt sich ja i.d.R. aus dem Dateinamen. Bloß generiert der Windows Explorer eben zusätzlich aus dem ersten Frame des Videos ein Icon zur Anzeige im Ordner, wobei sich dieses Icon eben mit dem Cover Art überschreiben lässt.



Sempervivum hat gesagt.:


> 3. Versuch: Davinci Resolve, mein bevorzugtes Programm für Videobearbeitung. Handling perfekt, ich kann durch Rechtsklick - "Set Poster Frame" den aktuellen Frame als Poster setzen. Der Nachteil: Speichern erfordert Export und Neukodieren.


Lob erst mal an Davinci Resolve, dass die das tatsächlich implementiert haben. Wobei ein Neukodieren eigentlich nicht notwendig sein sollte, sind ja nur Metadaten??

Ich persönlich benutze für Videoediting Shotcut, das wurde erst vor ein paar Jahren aus dem Boden gestampft, und hat seitdem eine imho beachtliche Entwicklung hingelegt. Dort gibt es u.a. die Option _Datei → Frame exportieren_, mit der man schnell und einfach Thumbnails (z.B. für YouTube) machen kann. Wahrscheinlich können die meisten anderen Videoeditoren das auch. Danach müsste man nur noch das Skript mit dem exportierten Frame aufrufen.


Die ganze Geschichte mit dem Cover Art wird übrigens ziemlich schnell sehr technisch. Ich bin bei etwas Recherche u.a. über die Matroska-Spezifikation davon gestolpert. Ich vermute mal, dass die meisten Videoeditoren diese Funktion aus dem Grund nicht implementiert haben: Der Nutzen ist sehr begrenzt und die Funktion für alle möglichen Codecs zu implementieren wohl ziemlich komplex.

Aber bin bei weitem kein Profi was das angeht 

Gruß Technipion


----------

